
Understanding Clojure’s PersistentVector implementation - jacquesm
http://blog.higher-order.net/2009/02/01/understanding-clojures-persistentvector-implementation/
======
shadytrees
There's also a companion piece on PersistentHashMap based also on the idea of
chunky bits: [http://blog.higher-order.net/2009/09/08/understanding-
clojur...](http://blog.higher-order.net/2009/09/08/understanding-clojures-
persistenthashmap-deftwice/)

